# Marlin 336



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I've got a chance to pick up a nice Marlin 336 in .35 Remmington with a Bushnell scope (don't know which one yet) for $250.

I've been looking for a deer rifle, but am not too familiar with the gun or the caliber. Would anyone like to share some insight or opinions about either?


----------



## cncguns (Dec 15, 2007)

The 336 is a great deer gun. It's very similar to a Winchester 94 but with a side ejection port. 35 rem is a more than sufficient round for deer also. Ammo may be a little harder to find, but it's out there.

and the price sounds great if it's in good shape.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I had a 336 and it was a fantastic gun. Mine was a 30-30 I sold it when I was given an old Model 94 Winchester by my wife's grandfather. I'm not all that familiar with the 35 rem round but it should be plenty good enough for deer. I really like a lever action. Maybe it was all the cowboy as a kid. I have two lever guns now and another one..Maybe in 357. I have the 30-30 and a marlin mod. 1894SS in 44 mag. They are a blast to shoot.:smt023


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. I think this might be one I have to add to the collection! :smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Sounds like a great price to me. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Kev, 
I'll put it this way. if you don't get it i'll drive down to orange county for it.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I picked it up last night. As far as I can tell it was made in 1975. I got a sling. hard case, soft case, 40 rounds of .35 rem and a few boxes of .22 with it.

The rifle is in nice shape, but needs a bit of cleaning. There are a couple of touches of rust on the receiver and the wood has at some time been gone over with polyurethane (yuck!), but it should clean up nicely.

Here's a quick before pic.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Good looking rifle. I'm of the same opinion about the polyurethane but you can get that off there if you want to then put a good finish on it. It looks to has some pretty good wood on it. Well worth fixing the finish on it.

Looks like you done pretty well. Can't go wrong with a lever action rifle anyway. I love them:smt023


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I've had a cold and have been housebound for the last couple of days so I got myself busy and refinished the stock. Some knucklehead felt the need to cover this beautiful walnut with a polyurethane/stain combo. They didn't take the time to strip the wood from the metal first, and there were lots of runs and splashes on the metal.

I got about 2/3 of the poly off with a chemical stripper and had to scrape the rest off by hand. I didn't bother to take out any of the dings from the wood. They weren't excessive and seemed more like well earned battle scars. I put on 3 coats of tung oil. I would have done more, but I was getting impatient and the finish looked nice.

The last coat of tung oil was dry this afternoon, so I put it back together and took a couple of pics. I wish I had a little more skill with the camera... The grain in the wood looks a lot nicer than it shows up in the pictures.

Now I have to get it to the range and see how it shoots! :mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Fantastic!
You did that rifle proud man...Really looks nice. I've been looking for a new project gun myself. Looking at yours it just making it worse...lol

Great work on bringing the wood back from the bad place :smt023

You ever try sealing with a wax? Birchwood Casey has that stock Wax but I have also used a Carnuba Wax...Yes..Like car wax. It really works well and it isn't something that will not kill you to take off if you ever need to touch one up. I've got an old 10-22 I did a few years back. I'll see about getting a pic up sometime soon.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words.

This is the 3rd rifle I've refinished. I've been using tung oil each time with good results, so I'm a bit hesitant to change my routine. I will give it a coat of furniture type wax in a few days after I'm sure the tung oil has completely dried/cured. Since I don't use any stain, if I ever have to touch it up, I can strip the wax with mineral spirits or paint thinner then just reapply the oil right over the old finish as needed.

I'd love to see a pic of your 10/22 - especially if you've got a before and after! :smt023


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

If I were you I would "pull the trigger" on it........... pun intented:smt023

I have a 336 in 30/30 and I love the gun. I kind of wish that I bought a 35 remington....but hey, I can always buy that too.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

mike#9 said:


> If I were you I would "pull the trigger" on it........... pun intented:smt023
> 
> I have a 336 in 30/30 and I love the gun. I kind of wish that I bought a 35 remington....but hey, I can always buy that too.


I'm not going to make it out for hunting season this year (didn't even get a license) so I'm not in a hurry. My regular range is only 25 yds, so I can't take it there, but I will definitely get a few rounds through it before Christmas. :smt023


----------

